# Brakes



## crossroad (Mar 22, 2015)

How hard is it to change or adjust brakes on a 8 n Ford tractor


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy crossroad, welcome to the forum.

Adjusting the brakes should be relatively easy:
How to Adjust Brakes on Ford 8n Tractor - 6 Step-by-Step Instructions (growgardener.com)

Changing the brakes is a bigger job:


----------



## crossroad (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info Big T


----------

